# Fast-Forward Conversations/Cut Scenes PLEASE!



## Mandrewable (Dec 7, 2017)

Especialy at your own camp site it is annoying having to: click on each camper, wait 5 seconds..., “lets talk”, spam tap the screen until the conversation is over, click back on that same camper... 5 seconds, “here” give them a requested item”, spam tap the screen until they’re done talking... ect ect 8 times over.
And then you go to the other parts of the map where random campers are, click that camper... 5 seconds, “lets talk”, spam tap until conversation is over. Click the camper again... 5 seconds, “here”, spam tap, cutcene (spam tap some more), so on and so forth for all 3 requests for each camper.

Basiccaly what I prepose is a “>>>” button on the bottom of the screen that fast-forwards the wait between clicking on a camper and then acrualy talking to them, and to fast-forward cut scenes, and conversation. 

Here is how I propose the feature be introduced: have it be unlockable at level 20, at which point in town (by the shops) have that little groundhog guy with the hard hat and shovel “Resetti” from the other AC games show up. Talk to Resetti and he introduces this feature to you. 

Here’s why: talking to the neighbors, getting to know them, experiencing the game for what it is is all good. But when you have to do this over and over hundreds of times it becomes a grind, at which point the less devoted playes begin to quit. As more content is introduced to the game, and there are more daily activities to do, people will simply not have the patience or time to talk up every camper, as well as participate in any new activites that are hopefully introduced. I am now level 45, and have probably spent 10+ hours (at least!) just spaaaam tapping my iphone, waiting for the same cut scenes that i have probably seen 500 times now to end, wishing that these campers would just spit it out already 

Please feel free to comment below! Do you agree?


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 7, 2017)

I agree, I am constantly tapping my phone even though I know it won't help it go faster.  It is all so repetitive at this point I don't even read what anyone says anymore.


----------



## Cryptade (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm not too sure how to feel about a button skipping conversations entirely, but i wish they didn't kick you out of the conversation when it ends, it should go back to the options if you still need to collect items/finish a request so that you don't have to sit through a transition that's a lil too long. 
Honestly these are pretty small things to complain about, but when small things add up they can become big problems. I think the worst offender is the circle transition between every convo


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 8, 2017)

Cryptade said:


> I'm not too sure how to feel about a button skipping conversations entirely, but i wish they didn't kick you out of the conversation when it ends, it should go back to the options if you still need to collect items/finish a request so that you don't have to sit through a transition that's a lil too long.
> Honestly these are pretty small things to complain about, but when small things add up they can become big problems. I think the worst offender is the circle transition between every convo



Yes, exactly this.  I would like to fast forward through conversations, but having to click back on them again between every transaction/convo is worse.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

I do think it's kind of a nice thing to interact with them, if we take it out entirely there would be no personality in the game. 
At the same time it is really annoying when it does take a while and all you're doing is tapping a screen.


----------



## Mandrewable (Dec 8, 2017)

Foreversacredx said:


> I do think it's kind of a nice thing to interact with them, if we room it out entirely there would be no personality in the game. At the same time it is really trusting when it does take a while and all you're doing is tapping a screen.



I am with you on the personality thing, which is why I say introduce fastforward at level 20 by which point you have already done a lot of the talking and intros. Then when new campers are added you don’t have to fastforward the initial conversations (its just an option that is there, particulary usful if you are in a hurry). 

I do like the idea of not leaving the chat menue evry time you choose an option. Perhaps add an “X” top of the screen that can be used any time to back out of a convo. Otherwise have it return to the chat menue after filling a request.


----------



## Destron (Dec 9, 2017)

The chat menu is the biggest annoyance, you don?t even need an x button it?s already there with the never mind option. It should stay in that menu until you hit never mind


----------



## Chele (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh, yes. This is annoying. I don’t known why they have removed this feature from Pocket Camp yet they have it in New Leaf? It’s really annoying that at those times when the villagers are sleeping on your hammock or whatever bed you have, you have to wait and can’t even fast forward it. The conversations get extremely repetitive as well, yet you’re stuck, looking at the same old conversations that move very slowly. I can’t afford to waste my time on irrelevant conversations when I’ve got initiatives to fulfill!


----------

